
Breakfast Is a Marketing Gimmick - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/breakfast-is-a-marketing-gimmick-c47082ef4c28
======
ksaj
Interesting article. But shouldn't the word be skeptical instead of cynical in
the last sentence?

